# schools in geelong area



## Webb1234 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi me & faimly are moving to melbourne in late feb 08.
I have been looking on the net and geelong looks like a nice place to live, but we are unsure of which areas to look in for schools & affordable housing,can any one help us before we land!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Webb1234,

For housing check out (rentals and sales):
www.realestate.com.au
www.domain.com.au

For schools:
The Australian Schools Directory – The only online guide to all Australian Schools

I don't know Geelong so I can't help with areas.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## gerri (Nov 12, 2007)

hiya. Me my partner and kids are hoping to move out at end of year and are also looking at geelong. We have agreed on a place called Belmont as there are plenty of schools, colleges and the property seems fine. I hope this helps. 

Good luck

Gerri


----------



## claudia marques 1308 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Schools and living in Geelong*

I lived in Geelong during more than 10 years and found the city to be quite pleasent. I went to school Norlane West Primary school, then Norlane High School and consequently North Geelong Secondary College, all very good schools and areas that are relativelly afordable in terms of living costs. Other places I found to be very good are: Bell Park, Lovely Banks, Belmont. Excellent schools: Geelong Grammar, Sacred Heart College, just to name at the least the two best schools for boys and the other for girls. I am currently thinking about moving back to Geelong to live after being absent for nearly 8 years from Geelong. Please don't hesitate to contact if you require any other information


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Claudia, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Are you still in Australia now? And if so where?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## claudia marques 1308 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Quote: Kaz 101;14633*

Hi Karen
Pleased to meet you. I am currently living overseas and are tired of my life going backwards and no prospects for the future.
My family and I returned to our place of birth and are finding life a little dificult and wish to return to the life we had.
I have a family of my own and just want to give them a new experience in life and what life has to offer in Asutralia.

Because I have been absent for so many years I am not entirelly sure of the living conditions in Geelong and would be very much interested in knowing a few things before I make my decision to return.

I have Australian Citizenship and are in the process of aquiring Citizenship for my daughter and husband so I would like to know in what circumstances I could do that or if its even possible.

I have been in contact with the Australian Embassy in Lisbon and Berlin and they tell me that my daughter can acquire citizenship by decent through me, but my husband is another story.

If anyone has any knowledge or thoughts on what kind of things I have to do so that my husband could also become a citizen or at least the best option for him to live and work in Australia legally I would apreciate very much the information. 

Regards to all EXPATS

From Claudia


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

claudia marques 1308 said:


> I have been in contact with the Australian Embassy in Lisbon and Berlin and they tell me that my daughter can acquire citizenship by decent through me, but my husband is another story.
> 
> If anyone has any knowledge or thoughts on what kind of things I have to do so that my husband could also become a citizen or at least the best option for him to live and work in Australia legally I would apreciate very much the information.


Hi Claudia. Karen's enjoying a couple of well-deserved days off, and while she is the resident Australia person here, maybe I can offer a little bit of information.

Normally, getting citizenship for a person in any country requires a period of residence there. Your daughter is an exception because Australia allows you to transmit your nationality to your children. 

But for your husband, you'll have to be content with a visa for the time being. Once you've moved there and he has satisfied the residence requirement, then he can apply for Australian citizenship. The process is normally easier for the spouse of a citizen. The trick usually is what sort of visa to get him. It's usually fairly easy to get a spouse a "spousal visa" as long as you can show that you and your daughter are in the process of repatriating and you'd like to have him along. 

However, check with the Australian consulate on any restrictions on a spousal visa. It's not at all unlikely that the spouse will be restricted from working for some period of time after he arrives. Sometimes that restriction is waived if you've been married for at least a few years. It's worth asking about.

If he is subject to work restrictions on a spousal visa, you will need to look into some sort of work visa. There are lots of discussions here on the boards about sponsored vs. "work holiday" vs. other sorts of visas for those who want to work in Australia. It will definitely depend on what he does for a living and his nationality.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Claudia, 

As Bev so rightly said (I should go away more often  ) you should be able to get your husband in on a spouse visa. If you check out the "PLEASE READ..." post that has links to the immigration website. I don't know of any work restrictions since a friend of mine got her partner in on this method but the website should explain more.

After 2 years in Oz and passing a citizenship test then your husband will become a real Aussie  We have about 17 months before we'll take our test to become citizens. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

On our reccie trip we visited Grovedale school and was pleasantly surprised.

I've heard Belmont and Highton are very nice areas.

I love Geelong, went there a couple of weeks ago for a family picnic at Eastern Beach.

Dolly


----------



## von (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Dolly...again!
We were over in Geelong last easter and looked at a few schools there. We looked at Geelong College which is private and is in Pakington Street and only minutes from the CBD. Website www.geelongcollege.vic.edu.au They have a primary school also so all ages of your children will be covered.
Also Christian College Christian College and Belmont High School (our state school equivilant) Belmont High School 
They were all really friendly and took time to show us around and answer questions. Curriculums are not as packed as it is here and the kids have time to learn before moving on. All the kids have laptops in lessons but you dont have to buy one as they will supply. Facilities really good too. Have a nosey on their websites to get a feel. They are all in Geelong area and basically everyone will let you know where they are! Good luck.
Von


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

Hi, i recently went to a skills expo in London to get more info and met a fab family from Waun Ponds nr. Geelong. They loved living there and highly recommended Mont Pellier school. They too had children similar ages to mine and i found meeting them invaluable. I wish i had their email address to contact them. We have just been granted our 175 visa. I'm a Nurse and we will be moving once our house has sold in Sussex. Would love to keep in touch and see how you get on. It would be lovely to keep in touch


----------

